# MI poisonous mushrooms



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

i have seen many posts concerning uneducated decisions on eating wild mushrooms. i do not consider myself an expert but i would hate to hear of someone being harmed by eating MI fungi of any form.

the link supplied is from MSU concerning identifying poisonous varieties and edible varieties. if you consider harvesting wild mushrooms please read it first to atleast give you an idea of what to look for.

thanks and be safe

http://www.msu.edu/user/hallenhe/E-2777.pdf


----------



## jackpine savage (Sep 6, 2006)

excellent post -thanks .the more education on this the better for all.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Yes,proper identification is a MUST when harvesting wild mushrooms for the table...good info Shadow.....


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

